# I'm Outta Here ---- Buon Viaggio!



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

To my esteemed TalkClassical comrads:

I'm afraid due to the current mood of discontent in this once great forum, I must bid you all adieu.

This forum has become monopolized by the metalheads and by megalomaniacs. I just cannot take it anymore.

I will never be back.

I wish most of you very happy lives, filled with much good music. After all, music is life, and only death is real.

Adieu! Adieu!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Really? Why? I hope this isn't because something I said.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

That's a pity, as you are probably one of the most insteresting members of the forum. I don't share your idolisation of Sibelius, but I am grateful for your promotion of Japanese composers on this forum. That's one of the reasons why I have acquired cd's of Takemitsu & Ifukube. Anyway, thanks for your contribution to the forum, best of luck, maybe you will come back a while later?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What mood of discontent? We should read the content and ignore the discontent.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

He's just joking around. He's still online.


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Someone else likes Japanese composers? Takemitsu happens to be among my favorite composers. And why is it since I joined this forum two days ago I've already seen two people exclaim their retirement from this forum?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't take Tapkaara too seriously. He's quite a little prankster. He'll be back.

Edit: He's back already. Come join your going away party, Tapkaara.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

T man,

Don't go! I really like reading what you have to say! Your love for what you love is infectious.

S


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Scott Good said:


> T man,
> 
> Don't go! I really like reading what you have to say! Your love for what you love is infectious.
> 
> S


He's not going anywhere. He's online right now and he's just searching the forum right now. I sent him a private message, but I'm not sure if he'll message me back....probably not.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> only death is real


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Nah, this is just not his style.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jezbo said:


> Nah, this is just not his style.


I wonder whose style it could be then.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

While I am saddened by his decision, I understand his resentment of the recent increase in Metal threads which do seem out of place here. However, this should not be cause for desertion but rather dialogue to solve this anomaly.
FC


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

post-minimalist said:


> While I am saddened by his decision, I understand his resentment of the recent increase in Metal threads which do seem out of place here. However, this should not be cause for desertion but rather dialogue to solve this anomaly.
> FC


We tried that, the mods insisted a metal sub-forum has a rightful place here.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> While I am saddened by his decision, I understand his resentment of the recent increase in Metal threads which do seem out of place here. However, this should not be cause for desertion but rather dialogue to solve this anomaly.
> FC


I suppose perception is everything, Fergus. Do you know - I had almost no consciousness of these metal threads myself. Just blanked 'em out.

I sent him a PM, and I hope he reconsiders.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> After all, music is life, and only death is real.


I liked that one.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

I imagine that Tapkaara is off living his dream of an *endless canon* (like _The Endless Summer_, in D).


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I was going to note that you are taking the easy way out but knowing the prankster in you will hold back judgment. I will however agree that the metal music threads are too much and should be listed on a METALHEAD site and not a classical music forum (hint hint)

Jim


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

This is obviously a joke. It follows too closely the style of the previous "adieu" to be taken seriously. The bit about "I will never be back" makes it so painfully obvious.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey everyone, I'm back!

You know I could leave all of you! And, as it turns out, I AM OFFICIALLY THE 9th MOST PROLIFIC POSTER IN TALKCLASSICAL HISTORY!

Anyway, where were we...?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back!
> 
> You know I could leave all of you! And, as it turns out, I AM OFFICIALLY THE 9th MOST PROLIFIC POSTER IN TALKCLASSICAL HISTORY!
> 
> Anyway, where were we...?


You see guys I told you Tapkaara can't stay away. He loves us too much here.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Anyway, where were we...?


You'd just been telling us about the day you met this mysterious Polish princess in a railway station restaurant, and that she'd given you a small parcel wrapped in brown paper; and after she'd gone, you thought you could hear a faint ticking, so you put it to your ear, and yes, it was ticking, and then ....

And that's when you left, so we didn't know what happened next. Unfair, I call it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, turned out she has given me an 18th century Polish egg timer as an early Christmas gift. I immediately stole off to my kitchen to test its accuracy and, well, I've been making eggs for about the last 18 or so hours. This thing really does work very well, and I had simply no idea Poland was the egg capital of the former USSR.

I must now travel to Poland to explore their egg tourism, and I am wondering if any of our resident Poles can assist me in which towns contain the most chicken coops?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Well, turned out she has given me an 18th century Polish egg timer as an early Christmas gift. I immediately stole off to my kitchen to test its accuracy and, well, I've been making eggs for about the last 18 or so hours. This thing really does work very well, and I had simply no idea Poland was the egg capital of the former USSR.
> 
> I must now travel to Poland to explore their egg tourism, and I am wondering if any of our resident Poles can assist me in which towns contain the most chicken coops?


You've got the worst sense of humor I've ever seen.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> You've got the worst sense of humor I've ever seen.


But I have the most delicious hard boiled eggs this side of the Iron Curtain.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> But I have the most delicious hard boiled eggs this side of the Iron Curtain.


I'm sure you do, but I'm an eggs benedict kind of guy, so you're hard boiled eggs are no use to me.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Only death is real, Tappy baby, which means your leaving can't possibly be so!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Bach said:


> Only death is real, Tappy baby, which means your leaving can't possibly be so!


Only death is real, Bach. ONLY DEATH. Nothing else comes even close to being real. Not the air, not the trees...not even communist omlettes of the secret police for that matter.

Only death, my dear Bach, is real.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Only death is real


And eggs. And Polish princesses.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> And eggs. And Polish princesses.


...and Pachelbel....


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> ...and Pachelbel....


Yes. And tiny horrible wriggly things that hide underneath stones.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Only eggs and Pachelbel are real.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Only eggs and Pachelbel are real.


What happened to death? Not to mention Polish princesses?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I think I may be the 8th most prolific poster on this forum now...


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Only eggs and Pachelbel are real.


How did Pachelbel like his eggs?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

BuddhaBandit said:


> How did Pachelbel like his eggs?


Shot out of a "canon," I suppose.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Shot out of a "canon," I suppose.


I figured he'd prefer eggs Bene-"D"-ict. Or an omelette with Pachel-Bell Peppers.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I figured he'd prefer eggs Bene-"D"-ict. Or an omelette with Pachel-Bell Peppers.


That really did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> That really did make me laugh out loud!


You don't have a very high humor threshold, do you?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

BuddhaBandit said:


> You don't have a very high humor threshold, do you?


I just laugh at everything. Life is one divine comedy.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I just laugh at everything. Life is one divine comedy.


That's a good philosophy to have. I think too often people take things way too seriously. It's good to sit back, crack some jokes, and have a good time. After all, life is pretty boring without humor.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

WHY IS EVERYONE EITHER GONE OR BANNED??!!!!!  

:lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mstar said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE EITHER GONE OR BANNED??!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


That's the way it goes babe,better keep your wits about you !


----------

